# Deere 956 MOCO gear box oil??



## dwarner (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry if this has been discussed here, I find the search function of this forum rather uncooperative. Anyway, I just got a (well)used JD 956 MOCO and I am going over it and changing oils etc. I was looking online at the OP Manual and can't see anything about changing oil in the gear boxes. There are at least 4 of them. Do you guys with these mowers know if it is even possible? Not seeing a drain plug on them. Is it not necessary? I just like starting fresh on these kind of deals. Thanks for the help!!

Dan


----------



## ThreeTieMan (Apr 9, 2011)

The cutterbar takes HY-GARD and the rest of the gearboxes take Gear oil ether 80-90 or 80-140, 85-140.

Cutterbar has sight glasses at both ends and should have a drain plug but if not you can take a sight glass out.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> you can take a sight glass out.


I think that's what I did on my 926. then put a jack under the opposite end. The real pain was getting the bar level so you could see the same in both sight glasses to assure the proper fill.


----------

